# Can't Upload Files Anywhere



## Buettner20 (Apr 24, 2014)

I cannot upload files to Dropbox or SkyDrive, or even attach them to emails. For example: on Outlook the upload bar fills up, but it never completes. For Dropbox the file never finishes syncing to the cloud and SkyDrive the upload gets stuck at "pending." Any ideas? Running Windows 8.1.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

PC/software issue. Attaching files to an email takes place on the PC within Outlook and has nothing to do with the PC's ability to be able to send the email. So if you can't add files to an email, there is a software issue (Outlook, antivirus, possibly malware scanner, etc.).


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Are you using a wired or wireless connection to upload files? What's the size of the file? Have you tried uploading a small file, perhaps 2 or 3 mb?
Have you tried a different computer and try to replicate your issue?

What's your internet speed? Can you please post yourspeedtest?


----------

